# Griddle



## NCjeeper (May 8, 2019)

Knocking out a griddle for the gas grill today. 1" thick plate for some nice thermal mass. 3/4" trough to catch the grease. Still need to put some handles on the sides to make it easier to pick up. It weighs 52 pounds.


----------



## 4ssss (May 8, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## kd4gij (May 8, 2019)

What material did you use?


----------



## rwm (May 8, 2019)

Very nice! What time are we having dinner? I need to plan my evening.
Robert


----------



## NCjeeper (May 8, 2019)

7:30.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 8, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> What material did you use?


Piece of scrap I picked up at the scrap yard. Most likely 1018.


----------



## markba633csi (May 9, 2019)

Nice


----------



## coherent (May 9, 2019)

That's a great looking griddle. Don't think my wife would be able to lift one that heavy...


----------



## dulltool17 (May 9, 2019)

I'll be over for breakfast!

Seriously- very nice job!


----------



## NCjeeper (May 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone.


----------

